# Synos breeding?



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I have four Synodontis Nigriventris, they are around i dunno an inch in length? Well two of them have paired up and One is fatter and one is slimmer. They chase each other abit, bat each other with their tails and have not left their spot for about a day. Are they mating? I do not have any experience at all with egglayers, so please help!


----------

